
First CIA Instagram Post - bookofjoe
https://www.instagram.com/cia/
======
microwavecamera
That's just what they want you to think.

------
quickthrower2
“We’ve been a long time lurker but now we’ve created an account”

------
ggm
A reminder that a significant proportion of HN readers lie outside the USA,
and do not regard the CIA as an asset or benefit in any meaningful sense. Some
of us feel the same way about the CIA as we feel about the FSB, and MI6 and
DGCE (the list is endless)

